
Packt 2016 Skill Up report – comprehensive developer skills survey - drb311
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_Xa9LpgG-K4TVpUdmFfYldJcWc
======
chrisdbaldwin
The popular programming languages seems like it's missing C++ and C#... surely
they are more popular than Delphi. Did they just get absorbed into C?

~~~
greg_data
Yo, I'm actually the Data Analyst who worked on this. Turns out a poorly
constructed regex put all of C# and C++ into C. We've addressed this and will
be putting out a revised edition of the report by the end of the week.

~~~
chrisdbaldwin
Makes sense. I look forward to the revision!

